# Annemarie Eilfeld - live in Berlin am 15.09.2012 (1250x)



## saabaero (22 März 2021)

... der Post ist etwas "zu groß" geraten - und da habe ich schon so viele Caps der Automatik aussortiert...  Der nächste wird wieder kleiner, versprochen 

Caps:


----------



## xata (20 Juni 2021)

wow schönes bild


----------



## saabaero (22 Juni 2021)

xata schrieb:


> wow schönes bild



ein Bild ist gut :thumbup:


----------



## Tittelelli (22 Juni 2021)

irgend so eine SchlageryTrulla


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Danke für Annemarie


----------

